# New Phrag babies!



## orchidman77 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey SlipperFolks!

Received two small flasks of Phrags from Woodstream today...Eric Young (made with a longifolium var. gracile) and Andean Fire. Looking forward to growing these little guys up!







They're in pure sphagnum compots currently in the orchid baby nursery with my Paph. PEoY babies.

(sorry for crazy picture size...this is my first ImageShack venture)

David


----------



## abax (Oct 9, 2015)

Downsizing, it's the thing to do these days. All I can see
on my Mac is sphag. I sure would like to see those babies.


----------



## Clark (Oct 9, 2015)

For image shack you can change the code.
Edit post, for the image you will see something like 1200x800 in the middle of code.
Play around with those two numbers(make them smaller) till you are happy.

There is a drop down menu in imageshack for the size, maybe you are on "fullsize". You can change it there too. My camera shoots 3x2 aspect so I use ratios of that size.


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 9, 2015)

Your seedlings look great, but I would cut those browning leaves on some of them.

As for the pictures: If you can't downsize them, you can edit your post and put [ QUOTE ][ / QUOTE ] in front and behind the image links respectively (remove the spaces from the code. I had to put spaces in, else the code wouldn't be visible). Though this will not downsize the files, it will make them fit to the screen so the whole images will be displayed. Hope this helps.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Update 3.22.16*

Hi folks! Wanted to update on the Phrag. flasklings I received a few months ago. I didn't get pictures of the Eric Young plants, but they look great! Here are the two pots of the Andean Fire plants about six months after deflasking:










These receive natural light from a south-facing window and are planted in sphagnum moss! I lightly feed almost all the time, and they seem to love it.

David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## abax (Mar 23, 2016)

They really do look good.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 15, 2016)

Excellent job.

How many hours of direct sun are the plants getting?

Also, how long did it take after deflasking till you situated your plants in a south facing window?

Many Thanks!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 15, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice. I may have to try a phrag flask.
David


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 16, 2016)

Kawarthapine, they get probably 4-5 hours sun somewhat filtered by the blinds, but still quite a bit. I've always taken the approach that more light is fine with Phrags. These seedlings seem to thrive! Also, I incubated the seedlings for about a month with high humidity and lower light before adjusting them to their current conditions. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks. You have obviously got a 'knack' for growing juvenile plants.

Ive tried a couple of paphs (supardii & delanatii) with pretty good success. I just started my scond batch of supardii (from Orchid Inn).

Next year I'm going to try a small phrag, perhaps a Hanne Popow.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 18, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Thanks. You have obviously got a 'knack' for growing juvenile plants.
> 
> Ive tried a couple of paphs (supardii & delanatii) with pretty good success. I just started my scond batch of supardii (from Orchid Inn).
> 
> Next year I'm going to try a small phrag, perhaps a Hanne Popow.



I'm finding that Phrag flasks tend to respond more quickly, since Phrags grow more quickly (in general) than Paphs. You will probably have great results with a Phrag flask, especially if you get great seedlings from a vendor like Chuck Acker! I've just gotten a few more Paph flasks that I'm about to post, so check those as well for progress over the next few months.

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 4, 2016)

*7.4.16 update*

These guys are looking great! These are the first phrag flasks I received so they are solid young plants now...it's so neat to watch.

Andean Fire:






Eric Young:






David


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2016)

Good looking plants. Whatcha gonna do with them when
they're all grown up?


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 5, 2016)

abax said:


> Good looking plants. Whatcha gonna do with them when
> they're all grown up?



Lord knows I don't have room for all of them, so they'll find some way out of my growing space before too long!

I'll post when they're available somehow. 

David


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2016)

Me some too.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 5, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Me some too.



Definitely!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2016)




----------

